# Differential has new replacement part number



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

'05 GTO differential part number in my car is 92162975. This part number is now replaced by part number 92187413. Does anyone know what is different new p/n vs. old? Improved process, imternal parts or other? I would appreciate feedback information ...:cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

cat1055man said:


> '05 GTO differential part number in my car is 92162975. This part number is now replaced by part number 92187413. Does anyone know what is different new p/n vs. old? Improved process, imternal parts or other? I would appreciate feedback information ...:cheers


*Don't quote me on this.....but it could be the new part number reflects a new replacement rear to identify it from the old defective one.

The process would not affect part numbers, new parts would. It could be there are different parts in the new rear. Although the rear is one part number the parts internally could be different and a new part number to the new rear could identify it from the old. This is just my opinion but I would believe this to be it.*


----------

